# تعلم الشقلبه الخلفيه الباكدايف



## Nemoo (14 يونيو 2007)

اخواني الاعضاء حبيت ان اضع هذا الموضوع بعيدا عن الحديد وهو موضوع 
كيف تستطيع اداء الشقلبه الخلفيه بسهوله 
وهي من الحركات البهلوانية الجميلة فهيا معا نتعرف على اهم الاشياء التي يجب توفرها والتمرينات الخاصه بها 



انوعها/ 
1- الشقلبة الخلفية بأستخدام الأيدى وتسمى الباك دايف . 

2- الشقلبة الخلفية بدون أستخدام الأيدى وتسمى الباكس . 

وفيه بعض الجوانب الهامة والمشتركة التى يجب أن تتوفر فيك من أجل أداء هاتين 

الحركتين ويجب البدء بها قبل البدء فى تعلم هاتين الحركتين . 

أهم تمارين الظهر وتقويته لأنها عامل هام لأداء السوستة سواء لوحدها أو مع الشقلبة 

الخلفية بنوعيها ...... هام جدا ........ 

1- من وضع النوم على البطن وضع اليدين تحت الصدر بقليل ثم فرد الذراعين مع 

الوقوف على اليدين ومشط القدمين والنظر للأعلى لمدة 30 ثاني على 4 مجاميع . 

2-نفس التمرين السابق ولكن ترتفع أكثر برأسك ونظرك ألى الخلف والأعلى . 

3- الأستعانة بزميلى من أجل أن يمسك قدميك فى هذا التمرين وهو النوع على بطنك 

على شىء مرتفع عن الأرض بحوالى متر والنوم بوسطك فقط أعلى من منطقة الحوض 

يكون فى الفراغ ويمسك الزميل قدميك ويثبتوا ثم تبدء فى النزول بصدرك بأتجاه الأرض 

ثم العودة والصعود ألى أعلى شىء مستخدما ظهرك ووسطك فقط لا غير 25 فى أربع 

مجاميع على الأقل دون راحة . 

4- النوم على البطن والرجوع بالأيدى الى الخلف والقدمين ألى الأمام ثم تمسك 

قدميك بيديك وتسحبهم ألى الأعلى لمدة 30ثانية فى أربع مجاميع . 

5- نفس التمرين السابق ولكن تستعين بزميل يرفع لك قديك ويثبتها لك . 

6- نفس التمرين الأول ولكن فى وضع تكرار أى تصعد ثم تنزل وفى النهاية تثبت . 

التكرار 25 فى 4 مجموعاتوالثبات دقيقة فى 4 مجموعات . 

ملحوظة بالنسبة للتمرين رقم 6 ورقم 1 يؤدوا بأكثر من طريقة بالنسبة لليدين . 

1- اليدين مفرودان بالجانب ..... 2- اليدين موضعان على الرأس ...... 

3- اليدين موضعان أسفل الذقن .... 4- اليدين موضوعان على الأذنين .... 

5- اليدين مفرودتان ألى الأمام ..... 

الكوبرى أو ما يسمى القبة وهو أهم تمرين على الأطلاق فى هاتين الحركتين . 

يجب ن تسطيع نزوله من وضع الوقوف والصعود به ألى الأعلى ثانية . 

أهم تمارين الكوبرى فى البداية اذا لم تكن تعرف الصعود والنزول به . 

1- الوقوف ومواجهة ظهرك ألى الحائط وتكون بينك مسافة نصف متر أو على حسب 

طولك ثم تنزل بجزعك أى وسطك أى ظهرك ألى الخلف مع فرد الذراعين لكى يصلوا 

ويسندواعلى الحائط .....ثم تنزل مستعينا بسندك على الحائط ألى الأرض ثم تصعد 

10 تكرارفى 4 مجاميع . 

2- من وضع النوم على الظهر نقوم بضم الساقين الى المقعدة وتكون القدمين على أتساع 

الكتفين وليست مضمومة واليدين ألى خلف الكتف ولكن فى البداية لا تقربها من الكتف 

كثيرا أى أجعل مسافة بينها وبين الكتف ثم مع الأستمرار فى التمرين تقرب هذه المسافة 

ثم الصعود الى وضعية الكوبرى والثبات لمدة 30ثانية قابلة للزيادة فيما بعد 

4تكرار فى 4 مجاميع . 


3- من وضع الوقوف وبالأستعانة بزميل يكون واضع يديه على الوسط من الجانب لكى 

نتلافى الوقع على الظهر ..... تقوم بالنزول كوبرى بأن تجعلك ظهرك ينزل ألى الخلف 

اليدين والرأس تسبقك ألى الأرض ثم تقف على يديك دقيقة على هذا الوضع ثم تنزل 

بجسمك لكى تتكون على الأرض ثم نقف وتكرر من جديد وهكذا فى 4 مجاميع . 

ولكن الكوبرى مع هذه التمارين والمواصفات أيضا . 

التمكن من الوقوف على اليدين وأن لم تكن فأليك بعد التمارين السهلة والبسيطة .... 

1- الوقوف أمام حائط صدرك يواجهه والمسافة بينكم حوالى متر ثم النزول بيديك 

ألى أمام الحائط بشر واحد مع دفعك قدميك ألى الأعلى للسند على الحائط 

فى نفس لحظة النزول ثم الوقوف 30ثانية قابلة للزيادة بالتدريج فى 4 مجاميع . 

2- بعد الأنتظام على التمرين السابق نقف ولكن نلعب ضغط نصف نزلة فقط 

10 تكرار فى أربع مجاميع . 

3- يأتى بعد ذلك الأستعانة بزميل بالوقوف على اليدين ويمسك قدماك عاليا وكأنه الحائط 

ثم تمشى ألى الأمام 20 خطوة ثم الخلف 20 خطوة قابلة للزيادة فى 4 مجاميع . 

4- نأتى ألى تمرين المشى على يديك بمفردك ولكن فى البداية للأمان تستعين بزميل 

يضع يديه على ظهرك للأمان فقط . 

نواصل الصفات والتمارين أخى فى الله . 

1- الحصول على عضلات بطن قوية وخاصة العضلات السفلية . 

2- شد عضلات القدمين الأمامية وعضلات الثمانة . 

3- تقوية عضلات الوسط الخلفية ما فوق المؤخرة . 

4- تقوية الكتفان وعضلات الذراعين خاصة عضلة التراى سيبس . 


نأتى ألى أهم تمارين القفز لكى تحصل على مبتغاك ..... 

1- من وضع الثبات القفز للأعلى مع ضم الركبيتن بأتجاه الصدر 

25 تكرار فى 4 مجاميع . 

2- من وضع الثبات القفز للأعلى مع ضم الساقين للخلف أى باتجاه الظهر 

25 تكرار فى 4 مجاميع . 

3-نفس التمرين السابق ولكن الذراعين يذهبوا للخلف لمحاولة لمس القدمين 

25 تكرار فى 4 مجاميع . 

4-من وضع الثبات القفز مع فرد القدمين للأمام ومحاولة لمس مشط القدمين 

باليدين 25تكرار فى أربع مجاميع . 

5- التدريب على القفز للأمام والخلف من وضع الأقعاء أى النزول بجسمك ألى الأسفل 

بأن تكون المقعدة أعلى من الأرض بقليل والآرتكاز على القدمين فقط ثم من هذا الوضع 

القفز للآمام ثم الخلف 25 تكرار فى 4 مجاميع . 

6- نفس التمرين السابق ولكن القفز يمينا ويسار 25 تكرار فى 4 مجاميع . 

وكانت هذه أهم الصفات والتمارين التى يجب أن تتوافر فيك لسلامتك أثناء أداء 

هذه الحركتين


أ - بالنسبة للشقلبة الخلفية أو ما يسمى الباكس مع أختلاف اسمه من لعبة ألى أخرى 

1- الوقوف والقدمان فى أتساع الكتفان واليدين أماما ثم ثنى الركبتين قليلا وأخذ دفعة 

بقوة من القدمين والوسط وفى نفس الوقت تميل برأسك ألى الخلف كأنك ستعمل كوبرى 

ستجد نفسك عملت الشقلبة الخلفية بكل براعة بعد ذلك تتمرن عليها جيدا ستتمكن 

من أدائها من وضع الثبات أو الحركة أو الجرى على السواء . 

ب - بالنسبة للشقلبة الخلفية باستخدام اليدين الباك دايف مع أختلاف اسمها من لعبة ألى أخرى. 

1- الوقوف والقدمان فى أتساع الكتفان واليدين أماما ثم ثنى الركبتين قليلا وأخذ دفعة 

بقوة من القدمين والوسط وفى نفس الوقت تميل براسك واليدين ألى الخلف كأنك 

ستعمل كوبرى ساندا على يديك ثم تكمل بدفعة من الوسط والكتفين بقلب قدميك 

ألى وضع الوقوف مجددا. 


ملحوظة هامة 

اليدين لا تفردا على الأخر عند الساند على الأرض بل يكونا مثنين قليلا . 


ملحوظة هامة جدا 

الآرض التى سوف تقوم بأداء الشقلبة الخلفية فى البداية يستحب أن تكون طرية 

كمرتبة سرير دا لو فى المنزل أو بساط دا لو فى النادى أو رملة بحر طبعا لو فى البحر 

ونجيلة لو فى الحديقة .​


----------



## veansea (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم الشقلبه الخلفيه ا*

_طب اللى زى يعمل كل ده ازاى يا ابنى 
بس موضوع جامد موت بس صعبه الحركات دى والتمارين دى 
صعبه مووووووووووت​_


----------



## Nemoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم الشقلبه الخلفيه الباكدايف*

شكرا فينو على مرورك 

وبالتدريب كل ده يجيى


----------

